# cleaning carboys



## ctshep97 (Oct 25, 2008)

what do most people use to clean carboys and how do you sanitize them. how is the easyist way to do this?? some one said to clean them with oxyclean or someting like it . true or false . t


----------



## Wade E (Oct 25, 2008)

I use Oxyclean or its cheaper equivalent form Walmart and a carboy brush. I store them upside down with a silicone bung in them until needed and sanitize them with k-meta solution for ten minutes and then let drip dry upside down. Welcome and hope you stay and shre your experiences.
*Edited by: wade *


----------



## ctshep97 (Oct 25, 2008)

do you fill it up with 5 gal of solution or put some in and slosh it around, and do you have to rince it out aterwards???t


----------



## Wade E (Oct 25, 2008)

Just add a little, say 1 cup and slosh it around and let let it sit in there as the fumes are really what will do the work. Rinsing it out will actually do more harm unless it is boiled water as it will introduce bacteria back into there. just let it drip dry well so there is very minimal solution or none at all.


----------



## Waldo (Oct 26, 2008)

I keep mine stored with k-meta solution in them.


----------



## ctshep97 (Oct 26, 2008)

what is another name for k-meta ,i can't seam to find it in the online store. t


----------



## gaudet (Oct 26, 2008)

potassium metabisulfite or campden


----------



## smurfe (Oct 26, 2008)

I use Oxy-Clean to clean lust about everything in the Brewery and Winery. To clean a carboy I normally put a scoop of Oxy Clean in it and fill it pretty well full. I normally let it set overnight if it is really cruddy with a krausen ring. It will be crystal clean the next day but I still take the carboy brush to it and then drain it and then rinse it. I then sanitize with either a solution of Na-Meta or K-Meta for wine or use Star San for beer. 


With the Sulfite's I just put a gallon or so in the bottom of the carboy, cap it and swish it all around and invert the carboy a few times to coat the entire surface. I then let it sit for a bit to let the fumes rise. The fumes are effective sanitizers. I drain right before I am ready to rack wine into it and never rinse. As Wade says, that will introduce bacteria back into the vessel.


----------



## AlFulchino (Oct 26, 2008)

additionally i let the cleaning solution set inside it for at least 15 minutes beforre draining....and i,also, never rinse afterwards


also keep away from vinegar sources


----------



## termini (Nov 23, 2008)

Here is another saftey note I learned the hard way....... don't get too crazy with the carboy cleaning brush!!!!
I let it swing around too much and the twisted metal end of it hit the wall of the carboy straight on and punched a hole it it!!!!!
I also store them with a little K-Meta in them.


----------

